# Vieste in Gargano



## Amarula (12. Februar 2007)

Hi leute,
Ich fahr diese Pfingstferien mit miener Familie nach Vieste. Da ich schon von ein paar Leuten gehört habe dass es da gut zum biken ist wollt ich euch fragenob ihr mir irgendwelche touren empfehlen könnt und ob ihr mir allgeimeine tipps für diese Region geben könnt. Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten...

Greetz Amarula


----------



## MATTESM (12. Februar 2007)

schuast du hier http://www.garganobike.com/mainde.html

bike station in der nähe von vieste, hat gute scott bikes, schön grobe bike-karten und bietet selber geführte touren an über trails die man zu einem großen teil so nicht finden würde. fahr unbedingt zur "masseria" (vorangekündigt, da herrliches essen) und zum "trabucco" (osteria überm meer in alter fischereianlage).

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (12. Februar 2007)

Amarula schrieb:


> ... ob ihr mir irgendwelche touren empfehlen könnt



es gibt von der Gegend Landkarten nur in italienischer Qualität, d.h. es ist eindeutig Abenteuer, sich danach zurechtfinden zu wollen

solang Du dich auf den Autostrassen bewegst, ist es kein Problem, für Trails und Schotterwege empfehle ich, mindestens die erste Fahrt mit Guide zu machen

Es ist doch Einiges anders als hierzulande (private Zäune und nicht so private Zäune, die man da überquert - oder besser nicht, aggressive Hunde feindlich gesinnter Bauern, wilde Schweine, Wegspuren im Nichts endend ...)

Campingplatz Punta Lunga, ein paar km westlich von Vieste, hatte vor Jahren ein ganz gutes Angebot unter den Fittichen eines Schweizers, der den Nationalpark für Biketouren erschlossen hat

Es war göttlich dort.


----------



## Amarula (12. Februar 2007)

Wisst ihr auch wo ich gute karten für die region jetzt bekomm?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2007)

Ich meine mich dumpf zu erinnern, daß ich über die Italienische Fremdenverkehrszentale Karten bekam. Warn zum Radeln in dem Wald da ganz hilfreich, aber nicht gut. Ich geh nochmal in den Keller suchen. 

Die Gegend ist aller dings recht überschaubar, fand ich. Wenn man vor Hunden keine Angst hat...


----------



## Amarula (12. Februar 2007)

Hunde sind für mich kein Problem... aber mich interessiert ob des stimmt dass es vorkommen kann dass eine Kuh oder ne wilde sau mal die Biker attakiert?

und @cxfahrer:
kannst du mir irgendwelche tourtips geben oder is es einfacher bzw Lustiger einfach mal druflos zum fahren mit ner karte dabei dass man notfalls noch heimfinden kann?

greetz


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte damals einen Artikel aus der BIKE, den müßte es auch noch in deren ARchiv geben. Da waren ein paar schöne Touren bei, insbesondere an diesem Freisitzlokal im Wald aufm Berg (sehr hübsch). 

Versuchs mal in Marco sein Italo-Forum: hier z.Bsp., da gibt es links usw.

hier noch gegoogelt






das hatte ich damals, habs aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Amarula (12. Februar 2007)

Ahh gut danke... werd mich da mal durch arbeiten... hab ja noch ein wenig zeit bis Pfingsten


----------



## Amarula (14. Februar 2007)

So ich hab jetzt mal mit einem Freund von mir geredet der auch mal dort unten war und erfahren dass die Wilden hunde einem hinterher hetzen. soll ich denen dann eine mim Schuh ins gesicht zementieren oder wie soll ich mich gegen die wehren? gibts da irgendwelche methoden? akustische Signale oder so etwas vor dem die erschrecken??

greetz amarula


----------



## Augus1328 (14. Februar 2007)

Pfefferspray


----------



## Amarula (14. Februar 2007)

BIst du siche dass Pfefferspray gut ist? ich hab nämlich schon mitbekommen dass die Tiere dann agresiver werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (14. Februar 2007)

Ich hab`s noch nicht getestet, aber:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfefferspray

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Amarula (14. Februar 2007)

naja ich werds mal minehmen... glaubt ihr dass auch Ultrahochfrequente töne (die für den Menschen nicht hörbar sind) von nutzen sind?


----------



## Faunycle (14. Februar 2007)

Hier http://www.mountainbike-oberschwaben.de/Download.html findest Du einige Karten vom Gargano.

Gruß,
Reinhard


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. Februar 2007)

Amarula schrieb:
			
		

> ... erfahren dass die Wilden hunde einem hinterher hetzen. soll ich denen dann eine mim Schuh ins gesicht zementieren oder wie soll ich mich gegen die wehren? gibts da irgendwelche methoden?



die Einheimischen werfen mit Steinen nach ihnen, auch zur 'normalen' Erziehung - ein Hund, der Erfahrung damit hat, wird zurückhaltend(er), wenn er die vorbereitenden Bewegungen erkennt - ist auf dem Bike natürlich reichlich schwierig

ein Nachbar auf dem Campingplatz hat übrigens auch mal zwei Biker aufgegabelt, deren Räder von durchgeknallten Kühen demoliert worden seien - und dies auf der Strasse ... normalerweise liegen die Longhorns dort aber friedlich im Wald


----------



## Amarula (18. Februar 2007)

naja ich hab jetzt insgesamt 500ml Pfeffersray... ich denk des reicht  is zwar eine Woche nahc dem Ende des Urlaubs abgelaufen aber was solls... ich hoffe dass ich des dann auch benutzen kann XD


----------



## fahrrad.de (20. Februar 2007)

Pfefferspray .. kann nur besser werden, wenn es abgelaufen ist!  

Aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ein Hund aggressiver wird - der hat dann echt andere Sorgen. Das Zeug ist so heftig, dass es bei mir bereits schon auf der Haut brennt. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie das auf so einer nassen Hundenase wirkt ... damit werden in Canada Bären abgeschreckt. Sollte auch bei italienischen Hunden funktionieren.

Viel Spaß,

Steffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GPS-Herbie (21. Februar 2007)

Bevor das ganze in einen "Hundeabwehrfred" ausartet noch ein paar Tips zum Biken am Gargano.

Rund in Vieste gibt's schöne Touren. Vor Jahren sind wir ein paar Touren dort gefahren.
Einen Rundkurs über den Forreste Umbra sind wir vom Campingplatz Baia di Lombardi aus gefahren. Am Eingang in den Forreste Umbra von der Hauptstraße runter bei einer Schranke links in den Wald rein und dann über einen großen Bogen rauf zur Forststation. Von der Forststation geht es dann auf der anderen Seite durch den Wald wieder runter, bis man von wieder auf die Hauptstraße ausgespuckt wird. Die Runde war in den lokalen Karten des Forreste Umbra eingezeichnet. 

Ein absolutes Schmankerl auf der Südseite des Stiefelsporn ist die Abfahrt auf endlosen Serpentinen von Monte San Angelo runter nach Manfredonia und dann über eine Steilflanke des Hochplateaus wieder rauf nach Monte San Angelo. Die Runde selber ist km-mässig nicht schlimm, aber die Anfahrt von Vieste aus zieht sich (ca. 60 km)

Sehenswert ist auch Pescici, das von der Punta Lunga/Vieste entweder auf der Küstenstraße oder auch über den Forreste Umbra angefahren werden kann. Den Tip mit der Osteria "Trabucco" kann ich nur empfehlen, allerdings sollte Ihr keine kleinen Kinder dabeihaben, sonst seid ihr aufgrund der ausgesetzten Lage des Resteraunts in der Steilküste in ständiger Unruhe....

P.S. : Wegen der Hunde --> Ein Spritzer aus der Trinkflasche auf die Nase tut's in der Regel auch. 

Viel Spaß

GPS-Herbie


----------



## Amarula (4. März 2007)

vielen dank für die tipps... ich hoffe dass sich bis zu meinem urlaub no n paar ansammeln


----------



## holeshot (5. März 2007)

bin in den bayrischen Pfingstferien ebenfalls am Gargano.
St. Maria/Cala Azzura

Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam auf Hundejagd gehen

[email protected]


----------



## dertutnix (5. März 2007)

gargano ist ein herrliches gebiet. viel spass 

mich ärgert nur, dass man nahezu immer auf ein auto angewiesen ist (zumindest vom meer aus), es sei denn, man will immer die strassenanfahrten machen ...

mit hunden hab ich dort keine negativen erfahrungen gemacht. kühe und wildschweine schon. und schon mal vorab: mit pfefferspray hast du da keine chance. nutz die bärenglocke: stein in leere dose am rucksack befestigen. das einzige was hilft, ist die viecher nicht zu erschrecken ... aber erfahrungen sind so unterschiedlich wie die erfahrungsmachenden ...


----------



## Amarula (5. März 2007)

Ich bin auf einem Campingplatz der 7km von Vieste weg ist... also kp wo des is... mal schaun


----------



## luki37 (5. März 2007)

war auf der bikestation gargano 3 monate als guide tätig, kann deshalb auch noch ein paar infos geben...
was die touren betrifft, solange man mit forststrassen und asphaltierten nebenstrassen zufrieden ist, kann man sich mit hilfe der karten und den markierten routen ein paar ziemlich gute touren zusammenstellen.
Wer auch interesse an singletrails und etwas abgelegeneren region hat, ist gut beraten eine geführte tour zu buchen. der foresta umbra ist voll von wildwechseln die auf dem bike sehr viel spass machen. wie bereits gesagt ist eine tour zum bauer (masseria) oder fischer (trabucco) sehr lohnenswert und interessant.
Zu der problematik mit hunden, wildschweinen etc. Die hunde in dieser region werden als wachhunde gehalten und nicht gerade besonders liebenswert gehalten. das heisst sie sind agressiv, aber grundsätzlich ängstlich. also: nicht erschrecken und falls sie angreifen: anhalten, auf sie zulaufen, schreien und bike als schutz benützen. funktioniert sehr gut. steine aufheben ist auch eine gute lösung. dann langsam entfernen mit dem bike als schutz. meistens reicht es jedoch ein bisschen laut zu werden und nicht zu flüchten...
Alle wildschweine die ich getroffen habe sind geflüchtet, von dem her kann ich dazu keine angaben machen 
viel spass am gargano, sehr schönes gebiet!


----------



## Amarula (25. April 2007)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps!
Eine frage bleibt no offen 
und zwar: wie schauts aus mit der Kriminalität an den Campingplätzen? sind da viele Diebe unterwegs/überhaupt welche? und wie sichert ihr euer bike wenn ihr nur ein Zelt habt? also schlösser klar...  aber wohin und WELCHE schlösser? ich hab so ein schwerdes Motoradschloss. des kommt definitiv mit!


----------



## Amarula (27. April 2007)

Also sry dass i scho wieder poste aber das thema geht ja immer unter. also hat wer erfahrung mit kriminalität am gargano(speziell um Vieste) und wenn ja welche art von kriminalität?


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (27. April 2007)

Amarula schrieb:


> ... also hat wer erfahrung mit kriminalität am gargano(speziell um Vieste) und wenn ja welche art von kriminalität?



keine eigene Erfahrung, zum Glück; nur aus 1. + 2. Hand

vor > 10 Jahren: nachts aus dem Vorzelt geklaute Neopren-Anzüge beim Nachbarn, Bootsmotor bei anderen Nachbarn. Der Zaun um den Campingplatz wurde geflickt, nachts Wachgänge. Seitdem von keinen Vorkommnissen mehr erfahren. Meines Wissens sind alle Campingplätze und Bungalow-Areale mindestens 2m hoch eingezäunt und mit Stacheldraht ... gesichert

vor ca. 5 Jahren: (Auftrags-? || Mafia-?) Mord per MP in Peschici, in der Winterzeit

vor ca. 4 Jahren: Autos (von Einheimischen) werden entführt + gegen Lösegeld wieder 'gefunden'; wer nicht zahlt, bekommt seine macchina gegrillt zurück

DauerGERÜCHT: der neue Campingplatz-/ Bungalow-/ und MultiHotelbesitzer hätte es mit der Mafia (Vorbesitzer hat überraschend verkauft + ein schlechtgehendes Hotel erworben); dabei ist der sympathische Mensch nur am Wohl seiner Gäste interessiert - vor allem der alleinstehend-weiblichen - die er abwechselnd mit Ferrari, Mega-Motorrad und Motoryacht zu beeindrucken weiss. Wenn die Ehefrau nicht dabei ist.

doch - ein echtes Verbrechen hab ich selbst erlebt: man hat den Strand dort ermordet

wo immer eine Sanddüne war, ist jetzt eine Betonmauer, und wo scharfkantige Felsen die Flanken angenehm frei hielten, sieht's jetzt aus wie nach einem Schiffsunglück - voller schiefliegender Holzpaletten für Sonnenliebhaber


----------



## Amarula (27. April 2007)

Also man kann sagen dass es vllt. mal das übliche gibt... so stress schlägereien etc. aber wirkliche Diebstahlserien oder so sind da nicht vorgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amarula (24. Mai 2007)

ch wollte noch fragen ob einer von euch dieses Heft HIER hat und mir eventuell per email oder so das über den Gargano zukommen lassen könnte. mfg


----------



## Bierhefe (24. Februar 2009)

Gargano ist geil. Nicht nur auf Hunde sollte man aufpassen, auch freilaufende Schweine sind uns über den Weg gequert.

Gruß
Bierhefe
www.gargano-online.org


----------



## Amarula (24. Februar 2009)

Bierhefe schrieb:


> Gargano ist geil. Nicht nur auf Hunde sollte man aufpassen, auch freilaufende Schweine sind uns über den Weg gequert.
> 
> Gruß
> Bierhefe
> www.gargano-online.org



Also da muss ich dir auch zustimmen. war ein hammer biking urlaub. schön lange touren von der küste über trails rauf in wald. und dank dem foreste umbra ists fast egal wie warm es ist. dank des schattens gehts immer zum biken. Nur wie gesagt die Hunde und auch schweine sind ein Problem.
für mich heists: immer wieder gern an gargano zum biken... und surfen


----------



## axisofjustice (26. September 2011)

Kommen gerade von einer Woche Gargano wieder. Es war einfach nur grandios!

Anreise: Geflogen mit Airberlin nach Bari fÃ¼r 170â¬ insgesamt. Weiterfahrt mit Mietwagen nach Vieste, knappe 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit. Es gibt aber auch ein Shuttle vom Flughafen nach Vieste, wo man sich dann vom Veranstalter abholen lassen kann.

Unterkunft: Residence Padre Pio, eine familiÃ¤r gefÃ¼hrte Bungalow-Anlage mit hÃ¼bschen Appartments, Pool etc, sehr freundlich-herzlichen Angestellten und einer extrem guten KÃ¼che. Die Anlage war fast nur noch von uns belegt, da Deutsche zum Ende August schlagartig fortbleiben und Italiener bereits die Winterkleidung auspacken... 

Biketouren: garganobike. Ãber die haben wir den ganzen Urlaub (exkl. Anreise) auch gebucht - d.h., die haben Unterkunft und Halbpension organisiert. Inzwischen ist garganobike Ã¼bernommen von einem Schweizer PÃ¤archen. Superfreundliche, hilfsbereite und immerzu gut gelaunte Frohnaturen, die sich aufgeopfert haben fÃ¼r unser Erlebnis. Habe noch nie so nette "Gruppenleiter" kennengelernt, die auch nach den Touren fÃ¼r jeden SpaÃ zu haben waren. Absolute Vorbilder fÃ¼r ihre Branche.

Essen: Ja, das kommt hier noch vor den Biketouren, denn es ist einfach so gut, dass man schon eher von einer kulinarischen Woche, als von einer Bikewoche sprechen muss. Die KÃ¼che ist durchweg auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und nirgends wird groÃ Aufsehen drum gemacht - deutlich angenehmer als z.B. in Frankreich, wo m.E. oft die Devise "mehr Schein als Sein" zÃ¤hlt. Ob in der Anlage, in Vieste/Peschici oder bei dem bereits erwÃ¤hnten Bauern (masseria) oder Fischer (trabucco) - es war ein Highlight nach dem anderen. Meeresgetier und Rotwein en masse, dazu dann noch der Besuch in der OlivenmÃ¼hle mit anschlieÃender Verkostung hat dazu gefÃ¼hrt, dass man beschÃ¤mt an Biketouren zuhause zurÃ¼ckdenkt, wo man sich unterwegs irgendeinen ekligen Schokoriegel reinstopft. 

Bikestation: Wie gesagt super organisiert. Leihbikes top (Scott Genius 50/60), Preise fÃ¼r die Tourwoche absolut fair (110â¬ pro Nase fÃ¼r 4 Touren und jede Menge ExtrawÃ¼rste (Fahrt zur OlivenmÃ¼hle, Fahrt zum Abendessen nach Vieste, ...). 

Touren: Wir waren zu zehnt und haben uns nach einem halben Tag in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt (KÃ¶nnensstufen vom klassischen GenieÃer bis zum Trailheizer alle vertreten). 
WunderschÃ¶ne Wege durch die Landschaft, reichlich Aussichtspunkte aufs Meer und trotzdem nicht zu viel Zeit in der prallen Sonne. 
Feste Forstwege/NaturstraÃen 30%, Schotterwege (teils extrem lose) 30%, StraÃe 30%, Trails 10%. Schaut zunÃ¤chst nicht so prickelnd aus, aber es war schon sehr authentisch, das zu fahren, was die Natur hergibt, ohne auf Touristen ausgerichtet zu sein. Kaum angelegte Routen fÃ¼r Touris und die einzelnen Trails schneiden die zwei Schweizer mehrmals pro Jahr selbst wieder frei.  Da es im Gargano kein professionelles Wander- geschweige denn Bikeangebot gibt, wird meist auf Schotter-Forstwegen gefahren, auf denen aber a) sonst niemand rumlÃ¤uft/fÃ¤hrt und die durch den extrem losen Schotter anspruchsvoll genug sind. Die Erdschicht im Gargano ist wohl extrem dÃ¼nn, daher fÃ¤hrt man oft nur auf Fels bzw. GerÃ¶ll. Macht aber trotzdem ne Mordsgaudi, mit ordentlich Dampf durch ein Olivenhain zu surfen.
Anstiege meist moderat, manchmal aber brutal steil in Verbindung mit Schotter. Man sollte sich darauf einstellen, in anderen km/hm-Kategorien zu denken, als zuhause oder in den Alpen. Touren mit 50km und 1000hm gelten hier bereits als KÃ¶nigsklasse und das mit gutem Grund. Wer seinen Tacho trotzdem nutzen mÃ¶chte, geht ins Hinterland und hat dort Anstiege von Seelevel bis auf 1100m, wahlweise auf Naturwegen oder alten PassstraÃen. Bei zwei Touren wurden wir zum Ausgangspunkt geshuttelt, das geht also auch. Am letzten Tag gab es noch eine Stunde Fahrtechnik-Kurs umsonst obendrauf - n1.


Wetter: der September ist die optimale Reisezeit, nicht nur wegen dem Preis. Wir haben zwar den einzigen Regentag der gesamten letzten zwei Monate erwischt, aber an den anderen Tagen waren es immer zwischen 24 und 30Â°C, leichte Brise, wenig Wolken, warmes Licht. Geschwitzt hat man ordentlich, aber es war weder Hitzschlag-Gefahr, noch Softshell-Notwendigkeit. Sommerfeeling kommt auf jeden Fall auf, aber man muss sich eben nicht Gedanken machen, ob es ungesund sein kÃ¶nnte, in der Mittagszeit zu biken.

StÃ¤dte: Vieste, Peschici. Brauch ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen, hoffe ich. 

Strandleben/Nachtleben/Freizeit: 10-15 Radminuten von der Anlage ist ein schÃ¶ner Strandabschnitt mit Infrastruktur. In Vieste gibt es eine lange Partymeile an der KÃ¼stenstraÃe und die Altstadt hat auch viel zu bieten. Die Partymeile ist allerdings im September nicht mehr groÃ in Betrieb. Freizeitangebote gibt es zahlreiche, u.a. Kitesurfen und eine Boots-Grottentour, die man nicht verpassen sollte.

Gefahren: Wer meint, die Absenz von festen Flowtrails mache die Touren kinderleicht, irrt. Am Meer sind viele Wege ausgesetzt und selbst eine breite NaturstraÃe kann fahrtechnische KÃ¼nste erfordern. Alles in allem aber trotzdem kein Problem fÃ¼r einigermaÃen routinierte Biker.
FÃ¼r StraÃenfahrer: StÃ¶rende MotorrÃ¤der existieren praktisch nicht und die italienischen Autofahrer sind deutlich besser als ihr Ruf. Absolut souverÃ¤n, aber eben sportliche Fahrweise unter Ignorierung sÃ¤mtlicher Regeln. Wer sich anpasst, gewinnt. 
Wildschweine sind i.d.R. scheu, sofern nicht gerade Frischlinge in der Rotte sind. Im April ist Wurfzeit, also hat man ab August eigtl. keine Probleme mehr. 
Die Hofhunde und Streuner sind zwar laut und wollen einem auch schonmal halb ins Rad springen, aber richtig aggressiv sind sie nicht. Einfach weiterfahren. Deutlich brenzliger sind HÃ¼tehunde, wenn man auf die idiotische Idee kommen sollte, deren Ziegenherde zu durchkreuzen. Ich habe eine Viertelstunde gewartet, bis die Herde von alleine weiterzog. Die Hunde hatten mich umzingelt und ich war recht hilflos (der Rest unserer Truppe war noch weiter unten am Berg). Merke: Trifft man auf einen "Hund ohne Aufgabe", gilt im Zweifelsfall "der StÃ¤rkere/Lautere/GrÃ¶Ãere gewinnt". Ein Steinwurf/Knall o.Ã¤., und das Ding zieht Leine. Hunden, die ihre Herde beschÃ¼tzen, kann man imponieren, so viel man will, die verteidigen bis zum letzten Atemzug. Dringt man in die Herde ein, ist man u.U. Hundefutter. Einzige LÃ¶sung, wenn der Weg versperrt ist: Umfahrung suchen und Herdentiere meiden.


Alles in allem eine absolut geniale Bikewoche. Trail-Freaks sollten zuhause bleiben, fÃ¼r alle anderen bietet sich die Gelegenheit, eine absolut gastfreundliche (weil im SpÃ¤tsommer nicht Ã¼berlaufene) und urtÃ¼mliche Region zu erleben. M.E. der schÃ¶nste Teil Italiens. AuÃerdem sollte man von Ã¼bertriebenem HÃ¶henmetergebolze absehen und die Woche etwas genussreicher planen. Wenn man den ganzen Tag Kilometer spult und sich von Energieriegeln ernÃ¤hrt, verpasst man das eigentliche Erlebnis Gargano. Ich hatte auch mehr HÃ¶henmeter und Kilometer geplant, war aber spÃ¤testens beim nÃ¤chsten Bruschetta/Oliven/Fisch/Pasta/Rotwein-Mittagessen wieder happy, es einen Ticken ruhiger angegangen zu haben.  Morgens ausgiebig frÃ¼hstÃ¼cken, von neun bis zwÃ¶lf biken, zwei Stunden Mittagspause beim Bauern/Fischer, dann nochmal zwei Stunden aufs Rad, dann Pool/Strand und vielleicht noch ne Weinverkostung, ausgedehntes Abendessen, Cocktail nachts in Viestes Altstadt - das ist Gargano!

Bei Interesse stelle ich noch ein paar Bilder ein.


----------

